# Understanding The Instruments



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

This may sound like a daft question but will Mozart (and any composor) have studied all instruments at length to understand them before writing compositions or will they have been writing for some instruments 'blind' so to speak. Were the instruments of Mozarts era very different from modern instruments and if so does this mean the technique and sounds were different to modern times? Many Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

As Mozart was a genius, I think He understood in 1 minute what it takes years for others to apprehend.
He plays himself the piano, and the violin, was probably in love with many singers, etc… so I guess that it was not so difficult for him to compose his works. – and Mozart’s genius was also multiple… D)...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Brahms is supposed to have composed his VC with a lot of help Joseph Joachim. Beethoven was an expert fortepiano/keyboard player, and safely wrote one good VC. I guess the must've known the basics of most instruments, but they were just not expert in all of them. 

I wonder how a piano-work from Paganini would sound.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

There is a big difference in writing solo works and orchestral works in terms of the knowledge you need to write effectively for the instrument.

For solo works, you really need to know the instrument inside out, or at least work with someone who does. For orchestral works, composers study the works of other composers as part of their training, and you can basically learn everything you need to know about orchestral instruments through the works of previous masters.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

knowing the range and technical limitations of instruments and players never stops composers from writing a little beyond what is 'possible'...and then some player always figures out how to do it.

dj


----------

